# Wooden Padlocks



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

First of all I give credit to Tim Detweiler and his beautiful book,Making Wooden Locks. 
This was a really fun project, and I will probably make some more.
I had this ambrosia maple board that I made the wall hanger out of with some ash loops attached. 
I think the hardest one to make was the combo lock, it works most of the time on the first try, unless I am showing someone and then it takes 10 tries to get it to open. No problem with the rest of the key type locks. They have wooden springs on the mechanisms and are all wood construction. 
The designs are all actual duplication's of working metal locks.
I hope you enjoy,

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I did enjoy...
how did you do the round shackles...
great work Herb...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I did enjoy...
> how did you do the round shackles...
> great work Herb...


I made the shackles from a 3/4" thick ash board on the locks and a 1/2" thick board on the wall mount. After I cut them out on the scroll saw ,I routed them on the router table with a 1/4 round bit. Worked great,only blew up one going around the outside endgrain.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb those are super cool as I've never seen that done before . As a kid I was always infatuated with locks and I'm surprised I never became a lock smith lol.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great stuff, Herb! I'd love to see the look on a locksmith's face...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great job Herb and I love to look at them.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Great work, Herb. Took a lot of patience I sure.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

For some reason the combo lock didn't upload so here is the close up.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

That is some good locking locks, thought I had enough books but I will have to get this one looks like fun


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The phrase "very well done" doesn't do them justice. Great work.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> For some reason the combo lock didn't upload so here is the close up.


That's one of my favorites . I was thinking that internally it may be a challenge to work right as it has to have a pretty smooth movement inside , so I can see why it takes a few goes . Nice work Herb , as they all look awesome


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

masterpieces Herb...


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Stick486
_masterpieces Herb..._

+1. Congrats!
Sid.


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

Herb, I am in awe of the work you have done. The time it must have taken and the care with which you finished each piece really showed off your craftsmanship and the beauty of the wood. Well done.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, Herb... I'm in total awe! I've seen the books on those locks; absolutely gorgeous man!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments. It was one of the most fun projects I have done. I tried earlier to post the way the shackles and loops were made, but the internert has been down all day and just came back up and running. So here are pictures of the making of the shackles.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks Herb...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> thanks Herb...


I cut the loops in half for the wall mount and drilled holes with a forstner bit in the back board to glue the loops into.
Herb


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey, Herb, how about a step by step just to see how it is done start to finish on a complete lock?


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Very Impressive work Herb!!! 

Does the book give step by step directions? Thanks for sharing. Especially the photos. They are great.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

schnewj said:


> Hey, Herb, how about a step by step just to see how it is done start to finish on a complete lock?


Bill, the book has the step by step instructions, very clearly written so that a beginner could follow them. Plus beautiful full sized drawings. I copied them from the book and printed them out on my printer. 

This made it easy to cut out the patterns and the drill hole layout was there to drill all the holes and there are a lot of them of different sizes. A full set of brad point and forstner bits is essential. quite a bit of drill press work involved. 
I used hole saws too for the larger holes and the disks and wheels. 

Each lock has a different mechanism and requires different parts. Some of the parts are interchangeable so more than one can be made at a time. 
I found errors in the dimensions of some of the drawings and had to remake some of the parts. Also had to remake more for errors or breakage. 
I used different materials for the springs, even Popsicle sticks for one lock.
Once the locks are glued together if they don't work , they are ruined, no way back. So if a little glue squeezes into trhe guts and freezes up the operation, it is toast. Happened to 2 of mine.

Also found out that making the internal parts too precision, is not a good idea. Wood swells with humidity and the locks don't work. A tad sloppy is better, and any finish running inside is bad too.

I have a small box of spare parts left over.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

your workmanship is impressive...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Ah, I understand! I just thought it would be neat to see how theses things are made and work, not necessarily a step by step but a general build showing what is involved. Maybe something to get some of the folks here involved and inspired to branch out and improve their skills with a different type of project.

You've already done some of this in the photos that you have published in the thread, and for that, thanks. 

Personally, I love things mechanical, they fascinate me to no end. I love Oliver's projects and to me, these locks fit right in to that niche. I doubt many woodworkers even consider making something like a padlock out of wood. Although, some would take it as a challenge just to make one.

Something like these would be great on a toy box for an older child. Maybe a pirate chest theme? Just thinking out loud, but the challenges and ideas abound.

Thanks, again, for showing them.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

schnewj said:


> Ah, I understand! I just thought it would be neat to see how theses things are made and work, not necessarily a step by step but a general build showing what is involved. Maybe something to get some of the folks here involved and inspired to branch out and improve their skills with a different type of project.


This would be a good and satisfying project to do that, Bill. 

The book costs $22.00 US, $25.00 CA and is well worth it from the standpoint of the information, effort producing and the beautiful pictures and step by step written directions.

To tell the truth I was so engrossed making these that I failed to take a lot of pictures.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Herb Stoops...
can those shackles be done from steam bent dowels or laid up veneer???


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> This would be a good and satisfying project to do that, Bill.
> 
> The book costs $22.00 US, $25.00 CA and is well worth it from the standpoint of the information, effort producing and the beautiful pictures and step by step written directions.
> 
> ...


True dat! I do the same thing. I hardly ever think to take photos, like you I get engrossed in the build. 

I wish I had photos of some of the cars that I have owned or built. However, it was never a priority for me. Woodworking projects have always been the same for me. I did it for myself and never gave it any thought that others would be interested in me sharing my processes or knowledge.

However, projects like these, with a photographic story can inspire. As a member of the forum I have made a decision that any project that I do from now on, I will photograph. That way, if someone is interested I can show my process and provide a learning tool.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> @Herb Stoops...
> can those shackles be done from steam bent dowels or laid up veneer???


Good idea ,Stick, I am not into steam bending,tried it and did not like it, but the veneering build-up has a lot of possibilities. I will investigate that procedure as the shackles with the grain going lengthwise is a weak link. I broke 4-5 of the small ones and 1 of the large ones. 
HMMMM... got me thinking again, Sick.
Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That's amazing stuff, Herb. Thanks for the added construction shots, the hoops are very cool.


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Not much else I can add to the thread.....except.....OUT-FREAKING-STANDING!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

It appears that your new Dewalt Scroll Saw works well for you. I'd go further ans say that it also appears that you tend toward being some sort of genius, my gosh, I'm so impressed.

How much time does it take to make one average lock?. Since you have not had the new saw very long, you must not spend much time on them assuming that all of the photos are of locks that you actually made, again, I am impressed and glad that you shared your work with us.

Jerry


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Absolutely impressive work in both fit and finish. 

But, I'd be careful where I use those locks. I understand that some buglers have formed partnerships with termites. :sarcastic:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Barry747 said:


> Absolutely impressive work in both fit and finish.
> 
> But, I'd be careful where I use those locks. I understand that some buglers have formed partnerships with termites. :sarcastic:


In the same category as wood worms,
Herb


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Barry747 said:


> But, I'd be careful where I use those locks. I understand that some buglers have formed partnerships with termites. :sarcastic:


I'd be afraid they'd steal the lock and leave everything else . . .


----------

